# Please help, my flowerhorn is sick!



## seagoddess28 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello to all the members! Glad I found this site! Getting a bit desperate because my flowerhorn has gone on hunger strike. It's now been almost 3 weeks that he hasn't had a bite! He won't, or can't eat. He seems to have slime or a membrane inside his mouth. His belly has shrunk a lot, but his fins are good, he doesn't have any wounds. We treated him with some special salt recommended by the dealer, who also checked the water and said it's fine.
The day after the treatment the water turned brown like dark tea. So the tank was cleaned out halfway, fresh water put in. Filter seemed clean.
We treated the new water and added some regular sea salt. This caused the slime to be released and he seemed more lively, but still not eating!
Don't know what to do next. By the way, he is five years old.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

try soaking his favorite food in some garlic extract?
Kent Marine Garlic Xtreme Additive - 1 oz.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

moved to hospital section


Do you have a test kit? If not I would look at getting one unless you 100% trust your LFS and that they are not using expired reagents. We could be of more help to you if we know the water parameters. Is or was the tank cycled properly first?


----------

